# Anything better than the Eureka Mignon for the money?



## Jiiim (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi,

I'm starting the process of upgrading my espresso setup (which currently only consists of a basic Krups machine) and am starting with the grinder, as seems to be the done thing. I eventually hope to replace the Krups with a single group HX machine.

I've got a budget of around £150-£180 for a grinder, so I'm looking at second hand Mignons.

Is there anything better for the money?

Jim


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I think you'll do well to find a used mignon for the bottom end of you budget, maybe even £180 is'nt going to get one.

I think for a lot of people go for the mignon because of its size, looks and WAF as well as its capabilities.

There are probably better grinders for your budget, they are just going to be much bigger, more industrial looking and probably have some wear and tear on the exterior.


----------



## Jiiim (Jan 5, 2016)

Cheers Jumbo, what models would you suggest would better it?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

the mignon is a capable grinder, well made and in a variety of colours. What is the cheapest anyone has ever seen one? I reckon if you pay £200 if you upgrade again in 2 years you will lose £30 and maybe less if the new price rises. They are easy to live with but the downside is the burrs are small


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jiiim said:


> Cheers Jumbo, what models would you suggest would better it?


A mazzer super jolly would be my main consideration, but even that is stretching it a bit with your budget.

Stump up another £50 and it opens up your choices


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Compak K3 Touch Advance - Matt Black x 2: £275 each inc delivery

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=28942


----------



## Jiiim (Jan 5, 2016)

Well, I've blown my budget slightly, and bought a Macap M4D for £240.


----------

